# My First CCO Haul!



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey all...this is one of my first posts on Specktra. 

First time at a CCO...Here is a listing of the items I bought today at the Philadelphia CCO (pic below). 

*(2) Holiday 06 Dress Set: 5 Cool and Lustre Lipgloss Set
*Fluidline Eyeliner Gel - Blacktrack
*Studio Fix Foundation - NC40 (for my mom)
*Studio Mist Foundation - Medium
*Moistureblend Foundation - NC30
*Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealor Kit - Honey
*(2)Mineralize Skin Finish - Shimpagne
*Blush Creme Pearl - Lune
*Prep + Prime Lash
*(2) Girlie E/S
*(2) Black Tied E/S
*Magic Dust E/S
*Mothbrown E/S
*Mulch E/S
*In Living Pink E/S


......And that is all...whew!


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome Haul.. Have fun!!!


----------



## gohgoomah (Sep 18, 2007)

wooow that's awesome, how much did you spend!?


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice to see they have Barbie in!

Great haul!! Isn't Lune amazing?


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gohgoomah* 

 
_wooow that's awesome, how much did you spend!?_

 
I spent $281.41


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_Nice to see they have Barbie in!

Great haul!! Isn't Lune amazing?_

 
Haven't tried it yet...but I definitely will tomorrow!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm so jealous. Great haul.


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 18, 2007)

great haul!!!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 18, 2007)

Great haul, enjoy!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 18, 2007)

ohh barbie's at the CCO...I've really gotta go! great haul!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 18, 2007)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 18, 2007)

uh im so jealous that you got the lipgloss sets


----------



## n_c (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## juxt123 (Sep 18, 2007)

wow nice! lol was everything normal price? ive never purchased anything from an outlet makeup store thanks


----------



## nunu (Sep 18, 2007)

nice haul!! enjoy your stuff


----------



## melliquor (Sep 18, 2007)

Great haul.


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_wow nice! lol was everything normal price? ive never purchased anything from an outlet makeup store thanks_

 
They are discounted...Off the top of my head the E/S were $9.50 & $10.50, prep + prime lash was $7.50.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow what a haul!


----------



## juxt123 (Oct 18, 2007)

oo ok


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 18, 2008)

Major Haulage! Good job, enjoy!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats!! I cant wait to go back!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 19, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 19, 2008)

Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 CCOs are awesome!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

awwww i wish i lived in the US so that i could visit a CCO!!!


----------

